# Cutting: am I eating enough calories? should I do cardio?



## Dumbbelldave

Hey everyone I'm new to this forum and this is my first post.

Just got a few questions about my cut and wondering what you guys and gals think

I'm 6'2 around 200 pounds and around 12-13% bodyfat and lift 5 days a week and my calorie intake is around 2300 calories

My questions are am I eating enough calories or to little? Should I introduce cardio?

Im trying to keep as much muscle as possible while trying to get to at least 8% bodyfat before starting my next clean bulk

Thanks for any help


----------



## Lil Robo

before the people who really know what they are talking about post. post up what your diet is and training


----------



## Dumbbelldave

Hey lil robo this is my diet and training info

My training is -

Monday - chest

Tuesday - back

Wednesday - legs

Thursday - shoulders, traps

Friday - arms

My diet is

07:30am

Protein pancake with fruit:

2 scoops whey protein

Oats

Low fat cottage cheese

1 egg

Fruit on top

10:00am

Peanut butter oat cookies x 2 (around 300 calories each):

Oats

Peanut butter

Protein powder

Raisins

12:00pm

Turkey meatballs (about 300 calories 50 grams protein):

Oats

Low fat cheese

Turkey mince

Egg whites

03:00pm

Preworkout protein shake

2 scoops protein + creatine

05:00pm

Post workout shake:

2 scoops protein

Creatine

25 grams fast carbs

06:00pm homemade chicken curry:

1 chicken breast

250 grams fat free Greek yogurt plus spices

08:00pm 3 egg white omelette


----------



## Dumbbelldave

Would adding cardio increase my fat loss or do I just risk losing muscle by doing that?


----------



## Lifter2012

You will loose muscle on a cut anyway unless your juicing,Maybe add in 1 hour low intensity it will speed up the fatloss,when cutting I do 1 hour walking on the treadmill,up to you though if your in a calorie deficit you should be loosing weight anyway.


----------



## Dumbbelldave

Cheers for the advice ill give it a couple weeks and see how I go then if I'm not loosing much if any ill add in some low intensity cardio.


----------



## Madoxx

You havent listed your protein intake per day, or did you want us to guess


----------



## Dumbbelldave

My protein intake is around 230 grams a day


----------



## saxondale

Dumbbelldave said:


> Hey lil robo this is my diet and training info
> 
> My training is -
> 
> Monday - chest
> 
> Tuesday - back
> 
> Wednesday - legs
> 
> Thursday - shoulders, traps
> 
> Friday - arms
> 
> My diet is
> 
> 07:30am
> 
> Protein pancake with fruit:
> 
> 2 scoops whey protein
> 
> Oats
> 
> Low fat cottage cheese
> 
> 1 egg
> 
> Fruit on top
> 
> 10:00am
> 
> Peanut butter oat cookies x 2 (around 300 calories each):
> 
> Oats
> 
> Peanut butter
> 
> Protein powder
> 
> Raisins
> 
> 12:00pm
> 
> Turkey meatballs (about 300 calories 50 grams protein):
> 
> Oats
> 
> Low fat cheese
> 
> Turkey mince
> 
> Egg whites
> 
> 03:00pm
> 
> Preworkout protein shake
> 
> 2 scoops protein + creatine
> 
> 05:00pm
> 
> Post workout shake:
> 
> 2 scoops protein
> 
> Creatine
> 
> 25 grams fast carbs
> 
> 06:00pm homemade chicken curry:
> 
> 1 chicken breast
> 
> 250 grams fat free Greek yogurt plus spices
> 
> 08:00pm 3 egg white omelette


what do you work out your daily sugar intake to be?


----------



## Dumbbelldave

Iv made a mistake in my curry receipe it's 50 not 250 grams of fat free Greek yogurt

The only sugars I get are post workout at 25 grams and the fruit in my breakfast and raisins in my cookies so I'd say around 50-60 grams of sugar


----------



## xpower

cardio is a good addition health wise if for nothing else

Steady state cardio


----------



## Bear2012

xpower said:


> cardio is a good addition health wise if for nothing else
> 
> Steady state cardio


Agree with this 100%


----------



## Dumbbelldave

How does cardio 2 times a week before breakfast sound?


----------



## xpower

Dumbbelldave said:


> How does cardio 2 times a week before breakfast sound?


Better than none 

not as good as 3-5 lol


----------



## Dumbbelldave

Ill start with 3 then. Don't want to be overdoing it


----------

